# my new tarantula



## la_salle (Jan 20, 2007)

S.ARNDSTI(juvinile)..

























i hope you will like it..


----------



## la_salle (Jan 20, 2007)

*p.baeri*

and i also my p.baeri(adult).







and the survival sling


----------



## instar (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice, congrats! 



> and i also my p.baeri(adult).


Adult??


----------



## la_salle (Jan 22, 2007)

*yes*

yes it is already adult..

too small..   

only in the philippines..


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice..I love the Selencosmia! I had one awhile back that I miss.


----------



## la_salle (Jan 23, 2007)

*recent pics,..*







tasty snack..:? :?   :? :? 















after meal..


----------



## rex_arachne (Jan 23, 2007)

is that a cotton ball in the second to the last pic? hmmm...


----------



## Selenops (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh cool, your Selenocosmia is playing roach rugby. Haha.

Beautiful picks and even more beautiful Ts. I am fond of the Asian/Old World variety.


----------



## FryLock (Jan 24, 2007)

How big is your arndsti? i only ask as their leg's are normally pale rust/orange when still quite small.


----------



## la_salle (Jan 24, 2007)

*recent pics..*







i dont really know her measurement..


----------



## rex_arachne (Jan 24, 2007)

i doubt if that T is a S. arndsti at all.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah i think they are right.my s.arndsti is about the same size and looks more like this


----------



## la_salle (Jan 25, 2007)

*??*



syndicate said:


> yeah i think they are right.my s.arndsti is about the same size and looks more like this


is that so..  


im also confused because in the philippine exotic forum.. they also said that it was not already identified..and some say's that it is a s.arndsti..:? :? 


sorry for giving you the wrong id of my tarantula..


----------



## syndicate (Jan 25, 2007)

hey no problem/it looks like it could def be one of the other Selenocosmia  species tho


----------



## maarrrrr (Jan 25, 2007)

Lots of mislabeled OW ts are being sold here.


----------



## common spider (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree on the OW miss labeing.And IMO I think it is going to get worse as new T's are going to come into the USA.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## la_salle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Orphnaecus Spec.*

i finally found its name...   



















     

updated pics..


----------

